# The state of UKM



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been on here for a few years now, and was a long time reader prior to that.

As everyone knows forums go through high and low points as a community.

I've always said when it has been a low point, but at the minute I think there's a really good bunch on here and some good threads.

The only thing I'd change is to have some more top level amateur BBs posting regularly, but obviously that's up to the individual.

Am I right or is it just me?

Anyway thanks for the banter.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

No , I agree posted today about rear delts and got good helpful advice not once where fabswingers or shagging someones ma mentioned,

All in for the banter but it was a pain in the bangle sometimes trying to get a question answered


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I never knew the 'old school' people but it's a good site.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It's great. It's like my second home here lol!! And James lewellyn has a journal at the minute.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> I have been on here for a few years now, and was a long time reader prior to that.
> 
> As everyone knows forums go through high and low points as a community.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> View attachment 143997


Here have one of mine from sandyrow to ballymurphy with love


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

barsnack said:


> View attachment 143997


Lol genuinely not


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Here have one of mine from sandyrow to ballymurphy with love


thank you...although im not from Ballymurphy, thankfully


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Tbh I preferred it when everyone was on one forum


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

sigarner said:


> I never knew the 'old school' people but it's a good site.


Anyone remember LostSoul. Now he was the old school. You couldn't win an argument with him and he posted first on everything.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

DazUKM said:


> Tbh I preferred it when everyone was on one forum


As in MT? I left there years ago after a row where a group of members were telling me I didn't know what gyno was when I'd just had two lumps of it removed. Never went back as I don't like the format of it now


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> thank you...although im not from Ballymurphy, thankfully


Give me my like back then you cvnt....... :thumb:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Its ok once you sift through the millions of threads on Keto.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

L11 said:


> Its ok once you sift through the millions of threads on Keto.


Or 'who would win a fight a chimpanzee or a great white' types


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i get what i want out of UKM so no complaints here


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

made a topic asking about advice few days ago, got 5 replys from 2 ppl and none of them actually giving me advice lol -.-

my rant is over :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Or 'who would win a fight a chimpanzee or a great white' types


Yea it's stupid, everyone knows a great white would win


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd go with the great white chimpanzee.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

sigarner said:


> I'd go with the great white chimpanzee.


George W Bush? Doubt he's got much of a swing on him.....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends where the fight took place, out of water i would fancy a chimpanzee.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's great. It's like my second home here lol!! And James lewellyn has a journal at the minute.


I would be very interested in reading James's journal, whats his user name on here please mate?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> I would be very interested in reading James's journal, whats his user name on here please mate?


supercell


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

ive not been on properly for ab out a year and a half, but now im like, tottaly back and stuff, i doubt many will remember me so it feels like im joining again for the first time.

im sure things here are just SWELL.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> Anyone remember LostSoul. Now he was the old school. You couldn't win an argument with him and he posted first on everything.


And tall. Both thoroughly entertaining posters


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm a newbie but I'm really enjoying the forum. Enjoy most of the threads


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> And tall. Both thoroughly entertaining posters


Have you ever tried a c0ck in ya ear?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Have you ever tried a c0ck in ya ear?


Yeh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Carbon-12 said:


> made a topic asking about advice few days ago, got 5 replys from 2 ppl and none of them actually giving me advice lol -.-
> 
> my rant is over :laugh:


Your avi is unnerving .


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

What's the "other" forums?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Yeh


How was it?

Did ya hear him cummin....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrwright said:


> How was it?
> 
> Did ya hear him cummin....


Yeh


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Forum used to be great.

Then certain mods started deleting and locking threads for no reason and certain 'cliques' began.

Since then its been awful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

I enjoy ukm, missus hates it as phone doesn't leave my hand lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> Your avi is unnerving .


-.- :2guns:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought the clique culture had died with the #alpha BS


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan 45 said:


> Forum used to be great.
> 
> Then certain mods started deleting and locking threads for no reason and certain 'cliques' began.
> 
> Since then its been awful.


Can't be that bad you're still posting on here .


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Can't be that bad you're still posting on here .


'Heard' this thread was about, thought id pop on to see how long it lasted before one of your pals deleted it.

Now your here, I presume it won't be long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> As in MT? I left there years ago after a row where a group of members were telling me I didn't know what gyno was when I'd just had two lumps of it removed. Never went back as I don't like the format of it now


Agree, went on MT yesterday, could not get my head around how it has changed, and sorry to say not for the better. Took me ages to find my my way around, and then forgot how to get from A to B again, much prefer UK-M, format...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan 45 said:


> 'Heard' this thread was about, thought id pop on to see how long it lasted before one of your pals deleted it.
> 
> Now your here, I presume it won't be long.


Lol what ?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

no comprendez? do you two not get on?

yall dont be hijacking my thread with no argument ya hear!!

they be coming on yo internetz, snatching up yo thredz!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> What's the "other" forums?


There are several out there, try Google.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> There are several out there, try Google.


There are a couple I keep getting told to join. Just cant remember there names.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> no comprendez? do you two not get on?
> 
> yall dont be hijacking my thread with no argument ya hear!!
> 
> they be coming on yo internetz, snatching up yo thredz!


I dont remember speaking to him before and ive no idea what he's on about .

I do think the quality of posts has improved as has the quality of members .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Kennyken said:


> There are a couple I keep getting told to join. Just cant remember there names.


Probably MT and T.N. 

That's enough to be getting on with.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Probably MT and T.N.
> 
> That's enough to be getting on with.


Tn. What's the link for T N. ?

Had about 10 pm over the past few months telling me to join up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Kennyken said:


> Tn. What's the link for T N. ?
> 
> Had about 10 pm over the past few months telling me to join up.


Join up where ? This is the best place on the net, 10 pm,s. What are you a sheep :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Join up where ? This is the best place on the net, 10 pm,s. What are you a sheep :laugh:


No I'm a human. I have the right to join and leave where I please


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Kennyken said:


> No I'm a human. I have the right to join and leave where I please


Well, there you go, your still here :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

When all the banning went on a couple months ago I thought it was good thing, now I think it's effected the forum in a negative way defo some needed to go but there were many who didn't deserve it IMO

That said I think it had the desired effect those with the say wanted, business is smooth again.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> When all the banning went on a couple months ago I thought it was good thing, now I think it's effected the forum in a negative way defo some needed to go but there were many who didn't deserve it IMO
> 
> That said I think it had the desired effect those with the say wanted, business is smooth again.


What exactly happened? I was off for 6 months and loads of people have been banned! ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> What exactly happened? I was off for 6 months and loads of people have been banned! ?


Ah Kenny the place just went mental mate, there were little gangs forming then openly keyboard warrioring each other over nonsense, accusations of all sorts been thrown around, mods and above been accused of this and that. People having tantrums when there mate got banned, banter turning to full on hand bags. And that's a very brief tip of the berg break down for you.

There were very obvious instigators and they got the hammer (rightly) but as in all conflicts there were innocent victims to

Good to see you back btw


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Ah Kenny the place just went mental mate, there were little gangs forming then openly keyboard warrioring each other over nonsense, accusations of all sorts been thrown around, mods and above been accused of this and that. People having tantrums when there mate got banned, banter turning to full on hand bags. And that's a very brief tip of the berg break down for you.
> 
> There were very obvious instigators and they got the hammer (rightly) but *as in all conflicts *there were innocent victims to
> 
> Good to see you back btw


you reckon this conflict will push the price of Oil up?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

barsnack said:


> you reckon this conflict will push the price of Oil up?


Hmmm depends it's quite possible, if the yanks get involved then you get bet your life it will


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Hmmm depends it's quite possible, if the yanks get involved then you get bet your life it will


Hacksii might have a say in it then


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

forums change people come and go - but I do think over the years we have lost allot of very good posters with expert knowledge who have not been replaced - or will not - many previous big good posters have lessened - quite a few members now like to overcomplicate and many lack knowledge and have single track minds -- where anything outside their little box is just [email protected]


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Would Say forum has for a lot better we got

James Llewelyn

Big Jim posting more again

Loganator

Con is posting again

And a lot more very impressive bbers shame a few like incredible bulk left, and db etc but I think forum is getting better now


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> James Llewelyn


JUST about to mention that one!


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been on here a while (mainly as a lurker, don't post that much) and it's a brilliant site.

I had about 6 months or so where I didn't visit the forum much, so missed all of the trouble, but there seems to be a lot more "helpful" information now than before :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I do miss some valuable members who got banned (Jon Kent, Breda and Zack Amin are just a few off the top of my head) but something definitely had to happen and the site is slowly recovering from the cull, seems a little quieter but more training-oriented now.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I do miss some valuable members who got banned (Jon Kent, Breda and Zack Khan are just a few off the top of my head) but something definitely had to happen and the site is slowly recovering from the cull, seems a little quieter but more training-oriented now.


Do u mean Zack Amin? Or was zack khan actually a member here previously?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Do u mean Zack Amin? Or was zack khan actually a member here previously?


Haahaa Queenie, no idea where Khan came from, meant Zack Amin, I have edited post above.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I do miss some valuable members who got banned (Jon Kent, Breda and Zack Amin are just a few off the top of my head) but something definitely had to happen and the site is slowly recovering from the cull, seems a little quieter but more training-oriented now.


And don't forget Laurieloz who was banned the other day, he will be dearly missed

Yeah fcuking right!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> And don't forget Laurieloz who was banned the other day, he will be dearly missed
> 
> Why was Loz banned, did he have a meltdown
> 
> Yeah fcuking right!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I do miss some valuable members who got banned (Jon Kent, Breda and Zack Amin are just a few off the top of my head) but something definitely had to happen and the site is slowly recovering from the cull, seems a little quieter but more training-oriented now.


Sarcastic fcuker :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have a look at the last few pages on the 45+ thread it's in there, nothing too exciting, but he 'asked' to leave and this time it's permanent 

@Ashcrapper is still heartbroken


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gen con could do with some spicing up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Have a look at the last few pages on the 45+ thread it's in there, nothing too exciting, but he 'asked' to leave and this time it's permanent
> 
> @Ashcrapper is still heartbroken


Yes, ASH will miss him definitely


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> gen con could do with some spicing up


Wind your neck in, you just want naked pics of massive blokes


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> gen con could do with some spicing up


Post some nudes


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Sarcastic fcuker :lol:


I know you miss Resten tho.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I know you miss Resten tho.


Haha , these fcukers have sly digs but don't like it when I have a pop back , but I thought resten was alright .


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Wind your neck in, you just want naked pics of massive blokes


lmao ah fek up call yourselves bodybuilders and yous wont get ur body out!! :laugh: whats a woman to do for a bit of massive beast muscle


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha , these fcukers have sly digs but don't like it when I have a pop back , but I thought resten was alright .


I don't know what happened at all and don't know the instigators etc but I always thought that Resten was at the epicentre, I could be 100% wrong.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha , these fcukers have sly digs but don't like it when I have a pop back , but I adored resten alright used to dream about me and him and a tub of protein .


start a fan club!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I don't know what happened at all and don't know the instigators etc but I always thought that Resten was at the epicentre, I could be 100% wrong.


resten love! join ewens club


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha , these fcukers have sly digs but don't like it when I have a pop back , but I thought resten was alright .


Easy answer there, ask them to have a chat face-to-face. If there is an issue then, sort it there and then.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> When all the banning went on a couple months ago I thought it was good thing, now I think it's effected the forum in a negative way defo some needed to go but there were many who didn't deserve it IMO
> 
> That said I think it had the desired effect those with the say wanted, business is smooth again.


They all skipped & made their own forum Perfomance-muscle.com


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

my opinion on the matter of members coming and going, changing etc;

I dont give a feck its the internet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Easy answer there, ask them to have a chat face-to-face. If there is an issue then, sort it there and then.


Well im competing at bodypower so if any wants to meet up im more than happy to .


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> Well im competing at bodypower so if any wants to meet up im more than happy to .


im gona knock u out m8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> im gona knock u out m8


Seems fair


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Well im competing at bodypower so if any wants to meet up im more than happy to .


When and where is Bodypower mate? I want to go this year.


----------



## Tarmac_man (Jan 17, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> When and where is Bodypower mate? I want to go this year.


Ask Google.

Birmingham NEC and around mid may normally


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> When and where is Bodypower mate? I want to go this year.


16/17/18 may NEC in brum .

Think my comp is on the sunday , not sure if griff is doing heavies but training at his later so will ask .

First timers comp has spaces I think if anybody is interested drop me a pm I'll give contact details for comp organiser .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> When and where is Bodypower mate? I want to go this year.


Yep Birmingham NEC mate, you should consider the strongman comp!

Body power is great for finally getting to meet people off here, MaxiRAW stand for anyone wanting a chat


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

marknorthumbria said:


> my opinion on the matter of members coming and going, changing etc;
> 
> I dont give a feck its the internet


Amen. I've been here long enough to see a change of guard with the 'in-crowd' a few times and the site always carries on regardless. Some people tend to have to high an opinion of themselves and what effect their being here or leaving has. Next!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> Yep Birmingham NEC mate, you should consider the strongman comp!
> 
> Body power is great for finally getting to meet people off here, MaxiRAW stand for anyone wanting a chat


I'm looking forward to it. Anth Bailes is competing in the pro 212 class, his debut as a pro. :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I'm looking forward to it. Anth Bailes is competing in the pro 212 class, his debut as a pro. :beer:


Yea that'll be good to see, met him training last year! James llewlin making a return too  will be good!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> They all skipped & made their own forum Perfomance-muscle.com


No that's not theirs.

But some of the guys are on there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> No that's not theirs.
> 
> But some of the guys are on there.


I see but i am on there myself its a nice little idk side site i guess you can call it ? Enjoy that place alot as i do here.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Bodypower is a great laff. Met @weeman, @Ser, @Keeks and @ewen last year, and watched ewen doing crazy things with big metal blocks.

Whole day was mad, was buzzing when I left. Was stood behind Mark Felix last year too, I felt remarkably small !!!!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

There's more ar5elickers and idiots having meltdowns than ever. Take the 45+ thread for instance,and that oracle of interesting debate 'I'm straight'. About time 45+ got hoovered up too


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol what ?


He's saying he's popped over from his mates forum to stir a bit of sh1t and make a few cheap shots then leave us again without the benefit of his wisdom.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> He's saying he's popped over from his mates forum to stir a bit of sh1t and make a few cheap shots then leave us again without the benefit of his wisdom.


Oh ok , does he even lift :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/

This should be the 2014 link


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Or 'who would win a fight a chimpanzee or a great white' types


Great idea for a new thread!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What's parking like at Birmingham NEC, is it easy to find?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Have been given some great advice on here the past year and a bit... there are some great characters on here and some I thought were great that have been moved on, but life goes on!

There is a good feeling to the place at the minute! Just bought a couple of things from members so hopefully I still feel the same in a few days! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> What's parking like at Birmingham NEC, is it easy to find?


Yeah parking is fine, they do shuttle buses from all the different NEC car parks to the venue and driving there is super easy. You can't get lost at all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yumms said:


> What's parking like at Birmingham NEC, is it easy to find?


Parking is fine loads of spaces but get there early although leaving can be the worst part .

It is sign posted very well .


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

zack went on to win the lottery, he now lives in Monaco and 'doesnt give a **** anymore about anything'

jon kent went on to fight tyson and now has a bit of his ear in a frame on the wall of his house

resten went on to produce porn and is now a multi millionaire , he lives with 3 sisters and his next door neighbour is charlie sheen (there is an apparent lawsuit for resten urinating on his garden while drunk and teliing him to go **** himself )

zorrin realised he could make a living out of talking bollox and is now a famous fiction author

someone else turned into a tramp and i last saw him waving a half eaten hotdog at a policeman in birmingham and calling him a **** , tho i cant remember his name.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> Parking is fine loads of spaces but get there early although leaving can be the worst part .
> 
> It is sign posted very well .





RXQueenie said:


> Yeah parking is fine, they do shuttle buses from all the different NEC car parks to the venue and driving there is super easy. You can't get lost at all


Thanks guys.. 

which is the best day to go?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yumms said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> which is the best day to go?


all 3 are good , friday/sunday are better imo


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> which is the best day to go?


Depends what u like/want to see. Saturday is always packed. If you are going to any seminars, you'll have to plan around that so best off checking website


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Depends what u like/want to see. Saturday is always packed. If you are going to any seminars, you'll have to plan around that so best off checking website


I wouldn't mind going Sunday.. seeing womens 'Bodyfitness' & 'Bikini' USN BodyPower Classic Show


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

If this place is better now all the banned members are gone why do some people feel the need to keep mentioning them ?

It's like you realize that it wasn't really that bad with them here and it was just one big over reaction to have such a big cull, and now this place (all be it more factual) is quite boring.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

johnnya said:


> No , I agree posted today about rear delts and got good helpful advice not once where fabswingers or shagging someones ma mentioned,
> 
> All in for the banter but it was a pain in the bangle sometimes trying to get a question answered


i always do rear delt work after training back, 2x exercises and they're done


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mez said:


> If this place is better now all the banned members are gone why do some people feel the need to keep mentioning them ?
> 
> It's like you realize that it wasn't really that bad with them here and it was just one big over reaction to have such a big cull, and now this place (all be it more factual) is quite boring.


This is Lorians business. It was his decision to make.

Whether people feel it's right or wrong it's for Lorian to decide.

You will never please the majority but as Lorian has said the reported posts have gone down and the amount of good posting about bodybuilding related topics has gone up in relation to banter types.

This is the business model he wants.

And to be fair his decision is ultimately the only one that matters.

People can vote with their feet and leave. Some have done but have decided to completely burn their bridges in doing so which I think is very silly. But that's their decision.

The fact that the majority of members are still here and a lot of very knowledgable guys have started posting again means that Lorians business plan has worked.

When it all comes down to it this is a business. Some things that people think are good are bad for business. Those things eventually will be stopped.

A few have attached entirely too much emotion to things.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd hate to meet anyone at Bodypower. I feel I'd be wasting my time trying to explain things and I'd have to resort to drawing pictures to get the message through.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'd hate to meet anyone at Bodypower. I feel I'd be wasting my time trying to explain things and I'd have to resort to drawing pictures to get the message through.


Lol


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

I a relative newcomer here, but i have noticed in the last couple of months that threads have got friendlier and far more useful information is being shared. Thats the way it should be and hopefully it will continue to improve.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> I a relative newcomer here, but i have noticed in the last couple of months that threads have got friendlier and far more useful information is being shared. Thats the way it should be and hopefully it will continue to improve.


How did you get on with the prison warden thing?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Same old place it always has been as far as i can tell.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> How did you get on with the prison warden thing?


Not too bad thanks, my application is in. Also have an application going through for a post as a high court enforcement officer. So fingers crossed


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Not too bad thanks, my application is in. Also have an application going through for a post as a high court enforcement officer. So fingers crossed


Ooh all sounds very exciting

How long before you know?


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ooh all sounds very exciting
> 
> How long before you know?


Hopefully not long, but they both involve alot of background checks so who knows! Im just gonna have to keep scaffolding in the meantime! Lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Hopefully not long, but they both involve alot of background checks so who knows! Im just gonna have to keep scaffolding in the meantime! Lol


Ooh good luck.... Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ooh good luck.... Fingers crossed for you


Thank you


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Not too bad thanks, my application is in. Also have an application going through for a post as a high court enforcement officer. So fingers crossed


Seen your post about it the other day goodluck bigman. Def be warmer than scaffolding bud


----------



## Tarmac_man (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

A for effort. But banned.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Hacksii might have a say in it then


Na no way Hacks is a nice guy so he'd make a rubbish American politician


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> A for effort. But banned.


Wow remind me to delete all my Austin powers JPEG's if that's all it takes these day


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pain2Gain said:


> Wow remind me to delete all my Austin powers JPEG's if that's all it takes these day


No I love a good 'DOKTOR EVIL' pic. It was something else.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I just have one question.

How come the other forums can be mentioned but Training and Diet cant?

No bans for mentioning TM, MT, PM or UGM but so much as mention T D F and its light out..... why?

And I don't mean recruiting members, I literally just mean mentioning it like other forums have been?

Other than that.... as you were


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AK-26 said:


> I just have one question.
> 
> How come the other forums can be mentioned but Training and Diet cant?
> 
> ...


Because other forums don't PM bomb members trying to recruit them to the site.

If people came in my gym trying to recruit people to another gym they would be banned.

Like I said before. It's a business and @Lorian has the final say on anything in his business. If members don't Ike that then he has said they can email him to discuss it.

But there are some here with an obvious agenda to keep bringing the issue up when the vast majority of the members really don't care anymore.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Here here. I use this site and tm lots. Who gives a s.hit what its called or an owners business. Thats his call. I just like chatting with people that have the same hobbie. Sad as f.uck.

You need to think of this place as a bar. People go there to converse and enjoy themselves. If yoi dont follow the rules set in place by the landlord...your barred.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Because other forums don't PM bomb members trying to recruit them to the site.
> 
> If people came in my gym trying to recruit people to another gym they would be banned.
> 
> ...


Thats all I wanted to know.

If people are recruiting then I guess it makes sense.

But if not and it is just a casual mentioning i.e. someone asks where a member has gone or something... seems fair right?

Anyways I'm heading to the gym, its leg day today


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

where where?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

You know that smell when you go into a room where two grotesque people have just been ****ing and it just pongs in your nose and you pull a face and get out as quickly as possible, that's what this threads like


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

AK-26 said:


> Thats all I wanted to know.
> 
> If people are recruiting then I guess it makes sense.
> 
> ...


This has been hanging around now like a bad smell for ages, people know, no one needs reminding of who's , what and where...

Life changes daily, and uk-m is no exception...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AK-26 said:


> Thats all I wanted to know.
> 
> If people are recruiting then I guess it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there are those that will post inflammatory 'innocent' posts deliberately.

They know what they are doing.

So they should know why they then get banned.

It's been made clear the forum is moving on.

Those that wish to go elsewhere are welcome to. There is no fee to be a member here. If people wish to contribute then they should follow the rules and guidelines.

The childish posting designed to keep bringing up this issue is pretty much exhausted the patience of members and admin alike. So those continuing to stir the pot will be removed.

I'm all for free discussion but sometimes it feels like when I worked the door and you spend 30 minutes telling the same drinking fool the reason why he can't come in etc. after the 20th time you just get the law to remove him. There's no reasoning with some people who are unable to behave in line with the guidelines.

I'd advise any of those reading who fall in this bracket to think carefully before posting a smart **** comment in reply. That's a polite request.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Well should ever mention said forum I apologise in advance as I don't have a frigging clue what that's all about?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmm I think this board has improved compared to last few years hence why I joined back up here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I like this place because of the advice given and knowledge gained free of charge and without being part of this community I doubt I would have progressed as much as I have , its not just training or diet or steroid info but the people aswell , some of these have inspired me , for example those that have serious spinal issues (glassback retro-mental mrssalvatore trainingwithms) and many others have given me strength to push my limits .

When banter takes over these people are easily over looked , and im sure others on here have had the same inspiration or help from people .

Imo uk-m needed to cut the sh1t loose and let the good quality information be more visible .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Here here. I use this site and tm lots. Who gives a s.hit what its called or an owners business. Thats his call. I just like chatting with people that have the same hobbie. Sad as f.uck.
> 
> You need to think of this place as a bar. People go there to converse and enjoy themselves. If yoi dont follow the rules set in place by the landlord...your barred.


so what your saying, if its like a bar, and the landlord bars you, should I go and smash his windows in???


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> I like this place because of the advice given and knowledge gained free of charge and without being part of this community I doubt I would have progressed as much as I have , its not just training or diet or steroid info but the people aswell , some of these have inspired me , for example those that have serious spinal issues (glassback retro-mental mrssalvatore trainingwithms) and many others have given me strength to push my limits .
> 
> When banter takes over these people are easily over looked , and im sure others on here have had the same inspiration or help from people .
> 
> Imo uk-m needed to cut the sh1t loose and let the good quality information be more visible .


Well lol ... That was fairly accurate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

barsnack said:


> so what your saying, if its like a bar, and the landlord bars you, should I go and smash his windows in???


Don't Irish people blow up bars they get barred from?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> so what your saying, if its like a bar, and the landlord bars you, should I go and smash his windows in???


Or his back doors if lorian is up for that???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Don't Irish people blow up bars they get barred from?


yesh we do, its the recession, and by blowing up bars, it guarantee's us some building work


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Or his back doors if lorian is up for that???


I don't like whites


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I've been here nearly a month now and I like it. Obviously didn't know what it was like in the 'old school' that some of you are talking about, but seems like a decent forum. Plenty of banter and a laugh, but still get good answers when you need a serious question answered.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

BTW this thread was completely not meant to drag up old battles about other forums or lost members. Glad I was away for all that tbh.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

There was definitely a circle of banter ****ers that needed to have their wings clipped. I realised it when a woman posted a thread in one of the private forums about a year back and just got picked on mercilessly which quickly turned pretty nasty and personal for no reason at all. Just a show of one-upmanship internet machismo. No I didn't White Knight it up but I did mention it, as did others.

On a positive note, there is a great cross-section of society here from tradesmen to salesmen, bodybuilders to boxers, all generally very eager to help each other out.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

digitalis said:


> There was definitely a circle of banter ****ers that needed to have their wings clipped. I realised it* when a woman posted *a thread in one of the private forums about a year back and just got picked on mercilessly which quickly turned pretty nasty and personal for no reason at all. Just a show of one-upmanship internet machismo. No I didn't White Knight it up but I did mention it, as did others.
> 
> On a positive note, there is a great cross-section of society here from tradesmen to salesmen, bodybuilders to boxers, all generally very eager to help each other out.


Hayley???


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Yeah.


remember the thread well, she got slaughtered on that...miss her sex stories will in Australia


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I posted on MT for years. I tried to get back into it but it didn't feel the same, and while researching certain things in google UK-muscle always had quality threads with the answers I needed. I still check yank boards like T-nation, but overall I would say this is a high quality board with enough senior members to minimise misinformation/broscience


----------

